# Control of HDMI sound via Media Centre Remote



## roymitchell3 (Mar 8, 2008)

My Acer Aspire Idea 500 Media Centre is connected to my flat-panel tv via HDMI. 

The media centre remote control has a volume button, which only seems to work with analogue outputs (eg Component). It has no effect whatsoever on the level of sound through the HDMI connection. 

Please HELP!


----------

